# Anyone got Nginx + PHP-FPM working lately?



## nx (Jul 28, 2012)

Coz no matter what nginx.conf/php-fpm.conf and chown/chmod settings I try...

I keep getting either 403s returned from nginx or 'access denied' from php-fpm.

I've wasted 2 days on this and really need some help.

Here's my progress so far... 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33603

Skip to the last post to see where I'm currently stuck.

*Please*


----------



## nx (Jul 28, 2012)

I've now got php tested as working by copying my documentroot (root in nginx config) index.php to the example html directory included with the nginx install.

So just for testing, I've chown/chmod my documentroot and subcontents to root:wheel and 644 - same as the nginx/html (above) that I can get a copy of index.php to render in.
But this won't render the original index.php in the documentroot, and gives a 403 forbidden.

When I compiled nginx I set the runtime nginx user=nginxserver group=nginxserver but the nginx directory and subcontents are owned by root:wheel and


```
ps -aux
```

shows


```
root         1683   0.0  0.5  14132   2284  ??  IsJ  10:18PM 0:00.00 nginx: master process /usr/local/sbin/nginx
nginxserver  1684   0.0  0.5  14132   2592  ??  SJ   10:18PM 0:00.05 nginx: worker process (nginx)
nginxserver  1685   0.0  0.5  14132   2540  ??  SJ   10:18PM 0:00.18 nginx: worker process (nginx)
```

I guess that's ok?

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## nx (Jul 28, 2012)

It turns out the permissions of the files in the nginx/html directory weren't important but the permissions of the directory itself were.

Nginx, at least in my setup, needs 755 for directories, and files can be 644 (possibly 444 - I haven't tested).

Now to get the whole index.php to render right... sigh.

Progress!

:e


----------

